# Hi



## thatslife (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi just joined and my first post  I just bought a betta and have a couple of questions:

1. Would it be bad that i keep my betta in a 1 gallon bowl? Since from what I understand the minimum should be 3...

2.Right now the temp in the bowl is a constant 75.5F (without heater) but there are random days that the temp in the house drops to around 50-60F so would it be better that i keep a heater (which keeps it a constant 78F) in the bowl at all times or only when cold?

And last i also want to add plant life, the java moss and the fern just to make it look nice but ofcourse with enough room for the betta Are these good plant choices?

My betta seems to have a mild case of tail rot :-( since it seems it wasnt really taken care of at the shop.What can I do so it can get better?

2 Bad pictures of the betta named "Mr.Bubbles"

















and thanks for your help


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

1.) A 1 gallon is a bit small for a pet Betta. Not terrible, but not optimal. I like to provide at least an Eclipse Explorer (2 gallon), MiniBow 2.5 gallon, or Eclipse system 3 gallon tank for Bettas kept alone. 5.5 and 10 gallon glass tanks are better, and may even be cheaper than the fancy acrylic set-ups.

2.) You should keep the heater in all the time. Temp fluctuations of more than a few degrees can lower the Betta's immune system. 78 degrees is a nice temp for Bettas. 

3.) I don't know anything about live aquarium plants, sorry. I do have a couple of silk plants in my Betta's tank (5.5 gallon), and he likes to hide in them, but I've never had live plants.

4.) Just providing good conditions may clear up the fin rot, if it's not too bad. You can also get some Melafix or Bettafix (same stuff, smaller bottle). If it's really bad, you'd have to get some antibiotics, but it doesn't look that bad to me. Probably just a bit of fin erosion caused by bad water conditions at the pet store.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I have seen many keep their bettas in their bowl for a long time with the temperature at room temperature, so it would be good to keep it at that. I have also seen people use smaller bowls than one gallon, but I'm sure it would appreciate as big as possible.

Welcome to Fishforums!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If the house drops to 50-60 you want the heater. Keep it on all the time.


----------



## thatslife (Mar 25, 2007)

ok cool i have put the heater in it keeps the temp between 76-77F. And for the tank im researching on making my own tank so that i can have the plants and the fish can have plenty of room and to have it my way.


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Plant wise, Java Fern is awsome, next to IMPOSSIBLE to kill, and bettas love it!


----------



## thatslife (Mar 25, 2007)

Now there is another problem its just floating there it doesnt even look like his gills are moving prior to this he would randomly start to dart everywhere and now he is like this he doesnt have any white spots or a goldish skin when I put a flash light on it but one thing i noticed is that there is a black thing under its gills maybe hes not breathing right? :-(


----------

